# Vifa MA26WR09-04, Dayton RS125, BG Neo 3



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll start off by listing the equipments used, feel free to ask anything.

Source: Pioneer DV-626
Processors: Behringer DEQ2496, DCX2496
Amps: Pioneer Elite vsx529 (temp), onkyo m501, soundscraftsmen 
Speaker: vifa ma26wr09 in sealed 1.5cube (well braced), open back dipole midrange dayton rs125 + bg neo 3 in small waveguide

After running the speakers inside the house for 3-4 days for now, I felt that I needed to make this review for such wonderful drivers. The goal of this new speaker was to achieve open and detailed midrange, musical bass notes with in-room extension to 30hz, wide soundstage and inexpensive. 

This morning's session really put a smile on my face. After tweaking with the crossover a bit more from the initial setup, I think almost, if not all, goals are achieved. The bass doesn't sound too much like my Phoenix dipole subs, but it has the grunt that the dipole subs lack. It's much easier to dial in than the dipole subs that I've been using. No extensive use of EQ is needed and it's very musical to listen to in a simple sealed box. I still need to put on the spikes for the speakers, but I'm already 80% satisfied with it's clean articulated notes. The spikes will probably clean up the notes a bit more.

At first, the midrange sounded quite a bit forward, but after I put the carpet paddings behind the baffle, that helped quite a bit. The midrange is revealing but doesn't have the typical boring sound to it. I still need to make some measurements to see if there's any diffraction issues I might have. But, I feel that it's quite fine the way it is. I used the DEQ to give it a notch at 7khz 2dB down for a more "polite" voicing. 

The tweeters are not quite accurate as the TDFC/TFFC that I've been using, but the wide dispersions makes up for it. I also like the more dynamic sounding it gives to the whole system. I mounted them from the back of the baffle, so I guess it's in a semi-waveguide configuration right now, I'll have to do some measurements to be sure what that does to the response. 

Overall, I'm pretty excited to tweak these speakers. I only used 1 DEQ so far and I feel that I won't need to add many more. My reference speakers had too much EQ and that robbed the dynamics quite a bit. The vifa woofer is really a great buy at the price Madisound is selling them right now. If anyone has the space for them in your doors, do not hesistate to try them. 

Excuse the bad camera picture of the left speaker in the messy room.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

nice setup... i'm curious to see what you find out about the BG placement, i can't imagine it's optimal the way it is. why did you just use the faceplate that PE has or front mount it? did you do anything at all to the opening, use a router on the edges or anything to mimic a waveguide or is it a right angle cut?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> nice setup... i'm curious to see what you find out about the BG placement, i can't imagine it's optimal the way it is. why did you just use the faceplate that PE has or front mount it? did you do anything at all to the opening, use a router on the edges or anything to mimic a waveguide or is it a right angle cut?


I used a round over bit to mimic a waveguide/horn loaded angle (I don't like the faceplates that PE sell). Of course, it's not the optimal way of doing it, but I can always experiment more since the speakers are not yet finished. The mdf isn't that hard to sand down for the right waveguide's exit curve/angle. With this dipole midrange/tweeter setup, the in-room placement is probably more important though.

I'll be moving these into my bedroom along with the behringer pieces soon. I'm currently building a computer dedicated to do the processing for the living room. THere's simply no substitution for the dipole woofers.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

So you are using the dcx2496 for all the x-overs?


----------



## jonasz (Jul 12, 2006)

sqkev: Do you have any pics of your dipole setup?


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, I was thinking at some point of trying a dipole desktop PC setup with the RS150 and the BG's since I have a pair kicking around. Are you using the PDR neo's?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

jonasz said:


> sqkev: Do you have any pics of your dipole setup?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2259&d=1183850455


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Can you give me a quick & dirty explanantion of a Dipole arrangement? I'd like to give it a shot for my 2-channel PC system.

I have 3 RS125's from a project that never fully materialized. I'd like to upgrade my current PC speaker setup. Currently I have a pair of Athena bookshelves from the Point.5 MK IV set. My subwoofer is a JL 10W6 (old-style) in 1cf sealed, powered by a 250-watt plate amp. The bookshelves are powered by a Pioneer Elite A-35 Integrated amp.

I don't plan on upgrading the sub, as it's already more than adequate. I would like to try something othr than the Athena's though.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

oldloder said:


> Wow, I was thinking at some point of trying a dipole desktop PC setup with the RS150 and the BG's since I have a pair kicking around. Are you using the PDR neo's?


The ones that I'm using at the moment is non pdr open back. You can remove the rear chambers for dipole applications. 

I do have a single pdr that I can test, but I don't recall them being so different from the non pdr that I'm using.

Metanium, you should really familiarize yourself with linkwitzlab.com
(try this page for starters http://www.linkwitzlab.com/orion_challenge.htm)
IMO, one of the best reads on speaker designs. Lots of math too if you're into it.

For a pc setup/near field, it would be hard to bring out the max potential of a dipole setup. The speakers have to be space far out off the walls, positioning is critical as well. In my setup, I move the speakers further out from the walls in critical listening sessions. 

Gafoo 88, I change back and forth between the dcx2496 and the computer setup. I prefer the computer setup a whole lot better.


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

sqkev said:


> For a pc setup/near field, it would be hard to bring out the max potential of a dipole setup. The speakers have to be space far out off the walls, positioning is critical as well. In my setup, I move the speakers further out from the walls in critical listening sessions.


Good point on the spacing.  I suppose a wave-guide setup would work the best. My only concern about using the planars near-field was dispersion because it's easy to get off-axis in a hurry from a slight shift in position.. But perhaps a wave-guide would create dispersion comparable to large format tweets?

Thanks, looks like a great setup.


----------



## jonasz (Jul 12, 2006)

sqkev: Do you have any pics of your dipole setup?

I'm still interested... Got some Phoenix dipoles too so I'm more than interested in getting a response!


----------

